# Welche Hosen tragt ihr im Winter? Erfahrungen gesucht.



## Torben. (22. Dezember 2021)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer langen Bikehose für den Winter (5 bis -5°C manchmal kälter) 

Einsatzbereich Endorutouren, also hoch und spaßige Trails wieder runter. 

Häufig mit viel Matsch und auch mal Regen/Sprühregen. 

Die Hose sollte möglichst das Gesäß trocken halten 😉. 

Wie fahrt ihr so im Winter eure lieblingstrails?
Tragt ihr noch was drunter? (Thermohose etc.)

Bin auf eure Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen gespannt.

Gruß Torben


----------



## ron101 (23. Dezember 2021)

Endura irgend was mit 500 ist am Gesäss Wasserdicht.
Drunter Knieschoner und eine kurze Polsterhose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (23. Dezember 2021)

Bib-Shorts mit Polster, darüber dünne Lauf-Tights ohne Polster (Decathlon-Qualität reicht), darüber normale Bike-Shorts die hintenrum dicht ist. Wenn es ganz kalt ist (also gefroren), dann fahre ich mit einer langen, weit geschnittenen Molon Labe Winterhose über der Bib-Short.


----------



## ron101 (23. Dezember 2021)

Da im Winter die StylePolizei nicht unterwegs ist, weil es denen zu schmoddrig ist, der absolute Gamechanger: 
https://www.themudhugger.co.uk/coll...s/large-rear-mudhugger?variant=31177427648594

Muss man halt dann im Frühjahr wieder entfernen wenn die StylePolizei wieder unterwegs ist ;-)


----------



## Danimal (23. Dezember 2021)

@ron101 den fahre ich auch, geiles Teil!


----------



## Torben. (23. Dezember 2021)

ron101 schrieb:


> Endura irgend was mit 500 ist am Gesäss Wasserdicht.
> Drunter Knieschoner und eine kurze Polsterhose.


Du meinst vermutlich die MT500. Die hab ich mir auch schon angesehen. Wie ist die denn so wärmetechnisch. Bei Minusgraden?


----------



## Tobi1991 (23. Dezember 2021)

Fahre auch den ganzen Winter mit MT500 wasserdichter Hose... Drunter Skiunterwäsche und Knieschoner. Taugt gut bis in den einstelligen Minusgradbereich...


----------



## Torben. (23. Dezember 2021)

Tobi1991 schrieb:


> Drunter Skiunterwäsche und Knieschoner


Was hast da für Erfahrungen bezüglich rutschen der Schoner über der Skiunterwäsche?


----------



## ron101 (23. Dezember 2021)

Torben. schrieb:


> Wie ist die denn so wärmetechnisch. Bei Minusgraden?


Mir reicht das aus. Mein Fahrprofil meist ca. 300 bis 400 hm am Stück hoch und dann 2 bis 5min wieder runter, das wiederholt sich wenn ich Zeit habe einige male. Durch das Uphillen habe ich ausreichend warm schwitze sogar bei minus Temperaturen. Wenn ich eher lange flache Touren ohne Knieschoner machen würde, hätte ich eventuell eine lange Bip drunter an.
Bin der Meinung enganliegende Hosen bringen Wärmemässig nicht viel, da kein isolierendes Luftposter zwischen Bein und Hose entsteht.


----------



## MarKurte (23. Dezember 2021)

ron101 schrieb:


> Da im Winter die StylePolizei nicht unterwegs ist, weil es denen zu schmoddrig ist, der absolute Gamechanger:
> https://www.themudhugger.co.uk/coll...s/large-rear-mudhugger?variant=31177427648594
> 
> Muss man halt dann im Frühjahr wieder entfernen wenn die StylePolizei wieder unterwegs ist ;-)


Puuuh, ich weiß ja nicht


----------



## ron101 (23. Dezember 2021)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Puuuh, ich weiß ja nicht


Das mindert sogar den Verschleis der Hose am Gesäss weil der Sattel nicht mehr voll geschmodder ist und alles durch scheuert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (23. Dezember 2021)

Ich fahre mit Fox Flexair Downhill Hosen (auch uphill  ), darunter kurze gepolsterte Radhose und Knieschoner. Reicht auch bei Minustemperaturen wenn man sich etwas bewegt


----------



## Tobi1991 (23. Dezember 2021)

Torben. schrieb:


> Was hast da für Erfahrungen bezüglich rutschen der Schoner über der Skiunterwäsche?


Da rutscht gar nix... Bei Touren hab ich den Poc VPD Air, und bei Enduro sogar die ION k pact select inkl. Schienbeinschutz drunter...die halten nebenbei auch noch schön warm


----------



## hans7 (23. Dezember 2021)

Vaude Qimsa, top Winterhose. 
Aber nur wasserabweisend. Reicht mir aber im Winter


----------



## Deleted 129888 (23. Dezember 2021)

hans7 schrieb:


> Vaude Qimsa, top Winterhose.
> Aber nur wasserabweisend. Reicht mir aber im Winter


Auf jeden Fall in schwarz nehmen, habe die in neongelb, sieht neu toll aus wird aber nie mehr richtig sauber. Ansonsten die beste Winterhose die ich bislang hatte.


----------



## jim_morrison (24. Dezember 2021)

Wer fährt denn im Winter schon Fahrrad? 😂😂😂


----------



## zoltaaaan (24. Dezember 2021)

Bei mir funktioniert die klassische Zwiebeltechnik ganz gut:
Ich kombiniere meine lange MTB Hose (ich glaube von ION), welche wasserabweisend, aber nicht wasserdicht ist, mit einer Lauf Tights bzw. Leggings (?).
Dadrunter kommen die Knieschoner. Die Laufhose ist relativ dick (2-3 mm) und hält gut warm, auch bei Nässe.

Mir reicht die Kombi aus eng anliegender und isolierender Laufhose und wasserabweisender, langer MTB Hose bisher für alles aus (-5 bis +5 Grad, Schnee, leichter Regen)

Es ist die gleiche lange MTB Hose, die ich auch im Herbst und Frühjahr trage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaaf-ww (26. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab für die kühlen Tage eine lange MT500 Spray von Endura. Die wird dann je nach Bedarf mit entsprechender Funktionsunterwäsche kombiniert. 
Die Hose besteht aus einer Art Softshell und ist zusätzlich am Hintern und an der Innenseite der Waden wasserdicht


----------



## tkbanker (26. Dezember 2021)

schaaf-ww schrieb:


> Ich hab für die kühlen Tage eine lange MT500 Spray von Endura. Die wird dann je nach Bedarf mit entsprechender Funktionsunterwäsche kombiniert.
> Die Hose besteht aus einer Art Softshell und ist zusätzlich am Hintern und an der Innenseite der Waden wasserdicht


Ich habe ebenfalls die MT500 Spray. Bisher ohne Funktionsunterwäsche bis 0 Grad. Wenn kälter wird habe ich zwei verschiedene Funktionsunterhosen von Odlo. Odlo bietet unterschiedliche "Isolationsstufen" bei der Kleidung an. Damit lässt sich für jede Temperatur die ideale Kombination finden.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (26. Dezember 2021)

ron101 schrieb:


> Da im Winter die StylePolizei nicht unterwegs ist, weil es denen zu schmoddrig ist, der absolute Gamechanger:
> https://www.themudhugger.co.uk/coll...s/large-rear-mudhugger?variant=31177427648594
> 
> Muss man halt dann im Frühjahr wieder entfernen wenn die StylePolizei wieder unterwegs ist ;-)


Gibt's auch von SKS und ist mindestens genauso hässlich!


----------



## michlbike (26. Dezember 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Gibt's auch von SKS und ist mindestens genauso hässlich!


Im Gegenteil … sieht rattenscharf aus … quasi der Schnauzbart unter den MTB Accessoires …


----------



## Dennis77 (26. Dezember 2021)

Ich fahre auch die MT500 Spray in lang… die ist am hintern Wasserdicht (du sitzt quasi auf ner LKW-Plane), geht bei mir bis knapp 0 Grad und windstill. Bei tieferen Temperaturen und Wind dann noch lange Unterhose o.ä. drunter.
Alles was nicht wasserdicht am hintern ist geht NICHT bei mir. Sobald matsche/Wasser auf dem Sattel und ich mich dann hinsetze -> schlechte Laune


----------



## tkbanker (26. Dezember 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Gibt's auch von SKS und ist mindestens genauso hässlich!
> Anhang anzeigen 1392790


Die Stylepolizei kann mich mal...


----------



## tebis (26. Dezember 2021)

Lange Gore Windstopper Thermo Bib, da drüber eine Endura MT 500 Spray Short, damit der Hintern trocken bleibt.


----------



## The-Ninth (26. Dezember 2021)

Norrono Fjora Infinium Pants bei um die Null oder darunter, Norrona Fjora Flex1 Pants ab so drei Grad. Ganz drunter eine kurze Icebreaker, dann eine dreiviertel Icebreaker 200, und wenn es kühler wird auch als dritte Schicht die Icebreaker 200 die bis an die Knie geht, damit die Oberschenkel schön warm bleiben.


----------



## mnassrnstein (26. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe nur Kniepads, gepolsterte Shorts, Lange Socken mit Schienbeinpads, T - Shirt, Pulli und Dirtlej Sgj an (den sogar mit kurzen Beinen) und das genügt mir bis knapp unter 0 . Wenn es kälter wird mach ich die Beine an den Dirtsuite.


----------



## htrulez (26. Dezember 2021)

Bis knapp über 0° gewöhnlich ne lange Bib und ne Endura MTR Shorts drüber. Hält ggf den Hintern trocken und den kleinen vorne warm und man gart umgekehrt nicht im eigenen Saft. Wirds kälter ne Endura Freezing point, ggf. noch mit einer langen Unterhose, ja nach Minusgraden, Länge und Intensität. Sobald es aber nicht nur kalt sondern auch richtig nass wird dann gewinnt doch mein Schweinehund so dass ich nur mäsigen Schutz gegen Wasser brauche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailkind (26. Dezember 2021)

Ich greife auch eher zum klassischen Zwiebelprinzip, fahr meine Endura Singletrack 2 entweder mit innenhose oder langer Leggings drunter plus Knieschoner von Dainese. Oben rum Merino Langarmschirt darüber eine Fleeceweste und darüber meine Wind und Regendichte Funktionsjacke. Buff um den Hals und bisher bis 0 Grad nicht gefroren.


----------



## Trailkind (26. Dezember 2021)

htrulez schrieb:


> Sobald es aber nicht nur kalt sondern auch richtig nass wird dann gewinnt doch mein Schweinehund so dass ich nur mäsigen Schutz gegen Wasser brauche.


Fühl ich🤣wenn es draussen zu sauig ist lass ich mich gerne auch mal von der Couch besiegen 😂


----------



## DeliriumTrails (27. Dezember 2021)

Torben. schrieb:


> Du meinst vermutlich die MT500. Die hab ich mir auch schon angesehen. Wie ist die denn so wärmetechnisch. Bei Minusgraden?



Habe auch die MT 500, dank Belüftungsöffnungen ein echter Allrounder.

Hält seid 3 Jahren auch mit Stürzen und Wanderungen.

Ich habe bei unter 0° eine lange Merino Unterhose an.

Für noch kältere Temperaturen und langen Touren eine lange Rennradhose mit Polster von Decathlon.

Ohne Schoner sieht sie auch noch gut aus. Dickere Schoner passen aber locker drunter.

Für mich eine perfekte Bikehose


----------



## Shonzo (27. Dezember 2021)

Für ordentlich feuchte Touren bei wenig Temperatur ist die MT500 Spray genial. Mit Funktionslayer drunter geht die auch unter 0 Grad noch voll in Ordnung. Wenn es richtig zapfig ist nutz ich dann die Vaude Qimsa Hose.

Trockener Arsch ist viel wert.


----------



## vollesRohr (27. Dezember 2021)

Torben. schrieb:


> Du meinst vermutlich die MT500. Die hab ich mir auch schon angesehen. Wie ist die denn so wärmetechnisch. Bei Minusgraden?


Im Minusbreich fahr ich die MT500 Spray mit ner dünnen Unterhose oder Lauftight drunter, im Plussbreich reicht die Hose mit ner Polsterbib allein aus. Die MT500 Rain ist wie der Name schon sagt für Regen ode Nässe gedacht und ist für Minusgrade untauglich.


----------



## xrated (27. Dezember 2021)

Das in Kombination geht bis etwa 0 Grad:


782-129-Black Edition-M 

 *LoBall Hose, Herren, Schwarz - Größe : M* 

 69 €​ 

 1​ 

 69 €​ 

 113-111-anthracite-M 

 *Waffle Active Layer Pants, Men's Anthracite - Größe : M* 

 20 €​ 

 1​ 

 20 €​ 


Wenn ich die heutigen Preise so sehe, hätte ich mir mehr kaufen sollen.


----------



## s37 (27. Dezember 2021)

Kurze BIB mit Beinlingen PLUS wasserdichte kurze Endura MTR bei Regen oder ne kurze Fox Ranger, das in Kombination mit warmen Sealskinz-Socken reicht mir untenrum bis -10Grad für 2 Stunden


----------



## p100473 (28. Dezember 2021)

*Dirtley trailscout waterproof* - gibt es auch in lang- kann einiges ab und ist rel. wasserabweisend´. 
Wenn du Schoner drunter hast, musst du halt die richtige Größe finden.


----------



## ubertot (28. Dezember 2021)

Wenn’s richtig kalt ist, zieh ich die Endura Freezing Point an. Die trage ich auch gern beim Pendeln zur Arbeit.
Wenn’s „wärmer“ wird, ist’s eh matschig und dann habe ich den dirtlej SFD an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viper300 (28. Dezember 2021)

Torben. schrieb:


> Hallo Forengemeinde,
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer langen Bikehose für den Winter (5 bis -5°C manchmal kälter)
> 
> ...


Im Winter Endura mt500 freezing point oder die mt500 wassderdicht mit langen Unterhosen drunter.
2tere Option hält zuverlässig dicht !
Wenn's intensiv wird vlt. Ein bisschen schwitzig,
Knieschoner sind bei beiden Varianten möglich.   
PS die wasserdichte Variante gibts auch als "Ganzkörper" Ausführung
LG Tim


----------



## böser_wolf (29. Dezember 2021)

Platzangst Dlf Suit in lang 
Vorteil im Keller ausziehen sauber in die Wonung


----------



## rider1970 (29. Dezember 2021)

Nutze die Vaude Virt Softshell Pants, bis etwa -2°C kurze Bibshort drunter, wenn's kälter ist noch ne dünne lange Unterbuxe drunter 😉
Sehr praktisch mit den seitlichen Reißverschlüssen. Protektoren passen auch gut drunter.


----------



## Torben. (29. Dezember 2021)

Habe mir nun die MT500 Waterproof bestellt und für drunter von Falke eine MerinoMix thermohose. Bin mal gespannt wie die Schoner darauf halten oder obs rutscht.


----------



## amber69 (2. Januar 2022)

Pearl Izumi AmFIB® Cycling - Trägerhose lang mit Polster seit Jahren - früher hatten die aber kleine Reflektoren. Bei den neuen Modelle scheint das wohl nicht mehr möglich zu sein...🙄
Habe mir vor ein paar Wochen einen daumendicken Ast in den äußeren Unterschenkel gerammt. 6 cm tiefes Loch, welches genäht werden mußte. Kaum zu glauben, aber Hose blieb ganz! Kein Loch und damit keine Fremdkörper in der Wunde. Glück gehabt! 😳


----------



## patrick78 (3. Januar 2022)

Ich nutze bis deutlich unter 0° die MT900-Hose von Decathlon ohne was drunter. Für mich perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The-Ninth (7. Januar 2022)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Nutze die Vaude Virt Softshell Pants, bis etwa -2°C kurze Bibshort drunter, wenn's kälter ist noch ne dünne lange Unterbuxe drunter 😉
> Sehr praktisch mit den seitlichen Reißverschlüssen. Protektoren passen auch gut drunter.



Danke für den Tipp, so eine Hose mit durchgehenden seitlichen Reißverschlüssen habe ich gesucht, weil ich gerne am Gipfel auch die Unterwäsche gegen trockene tausche.

Hab mir die Hose jetzt bestellt und sie gefällt mir gut. Sie ist bei den Oberschenkeln wärmer und bei den Waden kühler als die von mir weiter oben empfohlene Norrona Fjora Infinium Pants, was meinem Wärmebedürfnis gut entspricht. Den seitlichen Belüftungsschlitz finde ich angenehmer als den der Norrona, der vorne am Oberschenkel liegt. Und man kann mit die Hose mit geöffneten Reißverschlüssen wirklich problemlos über die Schuhe aus- und anziehen. Im Abverkauf 86 Euro bei zalando.at war auch ein guter Preis.

Für wärmere Temperaturen bleibe ich aber bei den Norrona Fjora Flex1 Pants, die deutlich dünner und atmungsaktiver ist. Deren Reissverschluss ist ähnlich wie bei der Vaude nur seitlich. Eigentlich ist Belüftungsöffnung oben und der Verschluss unten getrennt, der Reißverschluss ist aber durchgehend und wenn man die Nähte auftrennt ist er durchgehend wie bei der Vaude.


----------

